# 6-Month IT Contract in Abu Dhabi



## webtechy

Hi all,

I have been investigating the prospect of taking a contract in the UAE and am currently being put forward for a 6-month (with possible extension) contract role in UAE.

I was asked to provide an all inclusive rate (although they will pay for x3 yearly flights to the UK and sort Visas) - I provided a slightly above UK market rate (consideraing tax free status I did not up too much). I was hoping that they would sort accommodation, but unfortunately they will not (I have adjusted my rate accordingly). They have stated that other contractors are staying at the Vision Towers. However, with two small children and my partner joining me, this isn't ideal (they are single bedroom apartments I think). Looking around, it would seem that renting a property normally requires paying upfront for 1 year. Are there any other pay monthly type options? Preferrably in an expat community? Google does not seem to reveal any such properties.

Any help much appreciated (along with other general advice about contracting in the UAE).

Regards,

Ben


----------



## Jynxgirl

Have you looked on dubizzle? Abu Dhabi is still quite full and is not a renters market. A lot of villas have opened up in khalifa city and in the further areas though. You may be able to get them to split it up and accept multiple cheques but expect that the price will go up if they do.


----------



## webtechy

I have now had a quick look. There's only two properties that were short term lets (I presume the norm is for 12-month rentals).


----------

